# Looking for work



## rscurle1011 (May 8, 2012)

My name is Sam, and I am making my way back to Pensacola looking for work. I am a veteran of the US Navy, grew up fishing and boating in Southwest GA, North Florida, and the Gulf. I have had no luck with my technical career and am anxious to just get back to life on the water.

If someone is looking for an experienced sea-fairing individual, then please contact me. I have my own transportation and am available to work as soon as work is found.

I am looking for anything that will get me moving in the right direction. Any contacts or a chance to network is as much appreciated as a job would be.

I can be contacted via PM on the forums or via the methods below:
Phone: 229-881-4267
Email: [email protected]om

Note: My work experience also includes radio communications and navigation technologies with Argon ST (Engineering department of Boeing).


----------

